# كيف نختار نظام التكييف المناسب أدخل وتابع



## م. رياض النجار (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذه بعض الخطوات الأساسية حول كيفية اختيار أنظمة التكييف المناسبة للمشروع (أي مشروع) ونبدأ على بركة الله.​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 نوفمبر 2010)

العناوين الرئيسية للموضوع تتمحور في:
1- المعايير التي يجب استعمالها لاختيار أنظمة التكييف.
2- تصنيف أجهزة التكييف استناداً إلى الوسيط السائل المستخدم (وسيط تبريد).
3- مناقشة خصائص ومميزات كل من:
أ‌. كل أنظمة الهواء air systems.
ب‌. كل أنظمة المياه water systems.
ت‌. أنظمة هواء-ماء air-water systems.
ث‌. أنظمة التبريد المستقلة unitary refrigerant systems.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 نوفمبر 2010)

هدفي من هذا الموضوع أن نكون بعد الانتهاء منه قادرين على:
1- تصنيف العوامل التي يجب اعتبارها عند اختيار نظام التكييف.
2- وصف معظم مكونات نظام التكييف.
3- تصنيف أنظمة التكييف.
4- مناقشة مميزات ومساوئ وتطبيقات الأنواع المختلفة من أنظمة التكييف.​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مقدمة لابد منها: نظام التكييف يتألف من محطة أجهزة التكييف وأنظمة توزيع حرارية (وحدات داخلية).
· الماء أو الهواء أو الغاز(الفريون) يستعملون كوسائط لنقل الطاقة من المحطة إلى الحيز المراد تكييفه.
· أنظمة التوزيع الحرارية مطلوبة لتوزيع الوسيط بين الحيز والمحطة.
· ووظيفة أخرى مهمة لأنظمة التوزيع الحراري هي تقديم الكمية المطلوبة من الهواء الجديد من اجل التهوية.​




​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 نوفمبر 2010)

والبقية تأتي تباعا بس ادعو لي


----------



## مستريورك (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا الغالي وننتظرك


----------



## aati badri (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور
ومنتظروووووووووون
وواثقوووووووووووون


----------



## aati badri (2 نوفمبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> مقدمة لابد منها: نظام التكييف يتألف من محطة أجهزة التكييف وأنظمة توزيع حرارية (وحدات داخلية).
> 
> · الماء أو الهواء أو الغاز(الفريون) يستعملون كوسائط لنقل الطاقة من المحطة إلى الحيز المراد تكييفه.
> · أنظمة التوزيع الحرارية مطلوبة لتوزيع الوسيط بين الحيز والمحطة.
> ...


 
ارجو مراجعة الملون بالاحمر


----------



## م. رياض النجار (2 نوفمبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> ارجو مراجعة الملون بالاحمر


 
صدقت ياريس يحذف ماكتب باللون الأحمر
من دون وحدات داخلية​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اختيار أنظمة التكييف يعتمد على الأمور التالية:
1- الاستطاعة والأداء والمتطلبات الخاصة.
2- كلفة التشغيل والكلفة الأولية.
3- الدقة والمرونة المطلوبة للنظام.
4- سهولة الصيانة.
5- القيود المعمارية.
الأهمية النسبية لكل هذه العوامل تختلف من مالك لمالك ومن مشروع إلى مشروع آخر.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2010)

تصنيف أنظمة التكييف:
- اعتماداً على وسيط التبريد المستخدم في أنظمة التوزيع الحراري, أنظمة التكييف تصنف إلى:
كل أنظمة الهواء air systems.
كل أنظمة المياه water systems.
أنظمة هواء-ماء air-water systems.
أنظمة التبريد المستقلة unitary refrigerant systems.


----------



## سمير شربك (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ساتابعك لحظة بلحظة بارك الله بك


----------



## اراس الكردي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

من المتابعين
بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مستريورك (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد روعة


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2010)

أولاً: أنظمة الهواء Air Systems:
· الهواء معالج في محطة أنظمة التكييف ومستخدم كوسيط في أنظمة التوزيع الحراري.
· مراوح التغذية والتي تنقل الهواء عبر أنظمة التوزيع.
· الهواء المعالج عندما يدخل إلى الحيز المراد تكييفه يأخذ في الاعتبار الحمل المحسوس والكامن للفراغ ويزود الكمية المطلوبة من الهواء الجديد للتهوية.
لا توجد عمليات إضافية تجرى على الهواء تُطلب في الحيز المكيف.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2010)

وأنظمة الهواء يمكن أن تقسم إلى:
1- أنظمة مجاري الهواء المفردة.
2- أنظمة مجاري الهواء المزدوجة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2010)

أنظمة مجاري الهواء المفردة تصنف إلى:
1- أنظمة الحجم الثابت, منطقة واحدة Constant volume, single zone systems.
2- أنظمة الحجم الثابت, مناطق متعددة  Constant volume, multiple zone systems.
3- أنظمة حجم الهواء المتغير Variable Air Volume (VAV) systems.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2010)

أنظمة مجاري الهواء المزدوجة تصنف إلى:
1- أنظمة حجم الهواء الثابت.
2- أنظمة حجم الهواء المتغير.


----------



## سمير شربك (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ونستمر


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2010)

1.1 أنظمة مجاري الهواء المفردة, حجم ثابت, منطقة واحدة:
· ويمر خلاله كل من الهواء البارد أو الساخن, (بس ليس في الوقت نفسه (كل واحد لحاله)).
· نسبة التدفق الحجمي لهواء التغذية دائماً تبقى ثابتة.
· المنطقة الواحدة قد تكون إما غرفة أو طابق كامل من مبنى متضمن عدة غرف (ترموستات واحد).
استطاعة (التبريد/ التدفئة) تتفاوت بتفاوت درجة الحرارة والرطوبة لهواء التغذية بواسطة التحكم بالملفات (coil control) يعني التحكم بكمية الماء الداخل إلى الملفات أو بواسطة Face and bypass control وهذه لا تستخدم في الصيف.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شرح الدارة: الهواء الراجع من المكان المكيف يطرد جزء منه إلى خارج النظام عبر دكت للهواء الراجع والجزء الأكبر يمزج مع هواء جديد ويمر عبر ملفات التبريد ومن ثم ملفات التسخين وبعدها مروحة التغذية عبر المرطب إلى المكان المراد تكييفه عبر دكت لهواء التغذية. والهواء المقدم للحيز يكون ثابتاً (سبب تسمية النظام).


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2010)

وهذه هي الدارة المثالية لهذا النظام.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2010)

عندما يتغير الحمل على الغرفة نحتاج لتغيير الاستطاعة المقدمة بتغيير درجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة, وكيف يتم التغيير؟ يتم عبر الترموستات المتصل مع ملفات التبريد والتدفئة, وعبر مقياس الرطوبة المتصل بالمرطب.
مثلاً إذا كانت درجة الحرارة أقل من المطلوب, فكمية التبريد يجب أن تخفض, فيرسل الترموستات إشارة لزيادة التبريد, منذ أن حجم الهواء ثابت فزيادة كمية التبريد تؤدي لزيادة درجة حرارة هواء التغذية.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2010)

هذه الدارة في فصل الشتاء لا تحتوي على ملفات تبريد وإنما فقط ملفات تدفئة ومرطب, وفي فصل الصيف العكس.
وعندما يكون التحكم بكمية التكييف عن طريق الضغط المرتفع عند ذلك كل التجهيزات قد تكون مطلوبة.
أما بالنسبة لمراوح التغذية والطرد فهي موجودة صيفاً شتاءاً (فقط).
بالنسبة لبوابات تحكم الهواء لدينا هنا ثلاثة واحد للهواء الجديد والثاني للمطرود والثالث لهواء المستعمل في الدارة, وعن طريق التحكم بهذه البوابات يتم تقديم الكمية المطلوبة من الهواء الجديد للتهوية.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2010)

أماكن تطبيق هذا النوع من الأنظمة:
· الأماكن ذات الحمل المنتظم التي مساحات واسعة مفتوحة مع حمل خارجي صغير, مثل المسارح والصالات وأماكن التسوق.
· الأماكن التي تتطلب دقة عالية في التحكم مثل المكتبات.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 نوفمبر 2010)

دارة التحكم بالدارة السابقة


----------



## mottohotto (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
فعلا موضوع مهم و مميز ارجو التعمق فيه لاهميته حيث معظم مشاكل المبنى تكمن فى توزيع الهواء و ليس تبريده فلقد عملت فى مواقع الشيلر بها درجه حراره المياه 5 و الراجل 7 و لكن هناك مشاكل كبيره بداخل المكاتب نتيجه عدم توزيع الهواء بالشكل المطلوب داخل المكاتب 
شكرا


----------



## ساكانا (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي كتير ,, و الله يجزيك الخير
بنتظارك !!


----------



## zanitty (4 نوفمبر 2010)

يشرفنى ان اكون من المتابعين لهذا للموضوع الشيق باذن الله
و لى اقتراح و طلب 
الاقتراح اقترحه على الساده المشرفين و الاعضاء و ذلك بان لا يقوم احد من الاعضاء بوضع اى ردود الان و حتى انتهائك من عرض الموضوع بالكامل و اخبارنا بذلك و يمكنك عمل موضوع اخر مرتبط يستعمله الاخوه الاعضاء فى وضع ايه استفسارات او مداخلات اثناء الشرح كالتى وضعها اخونا عبد العاطى 
و دور الساده المشرفين هو تنقيح الموضوع اولا باول من المشاركات الدخيله و نقلها الى الموضوع الاخر فى حال لم يلتفت اى عضو جديد الى ذلك كما يقومون بتعديل ايه مشاركات تطلب منهم تعديلها و يقومون ايضا باضافه رابط الموضوع المرتبط فى اول مشاركه فى هذا الموضوع مع اضافه التنويه بان مداخلات تكون فى الموضوع الاخر

و الطلب اطلبه منك انك بعد الانتهاء تماما من هذا الموضوع تقوم بتجميعه منسقا على هيئه ملف ورد او بى دى اف حتى يتثنى لنا حفظه كمرجع و ربما توريثه لاجيال اخرى قادمه ليكون لك صدقه جاريه باذن الله

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 نوفمبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> يشرفنى ان اكون من المتابعين لهذا للموضوع الشيق باذن الله
> و لى اقتراح و طلب
> الاقتراح اقترحه على الساده المشرفين و الاعضاء و ذلك بان لا يقوم احد من الاعضاء بوضع اى ردود الان و حتى انتهائك من عرض الموضوع بالكامل و اخبارنا بذلك و يمكنك عمل موضوع اخر مرتبط يستعمله الاخوه الاعضاء فى وضع ايه استفسارات او مداخلات اثناء الشرح كالتى وضعها اخونا عبد العاطى
> و دور الساده المشرفين هو تنقيح الموضوع اولا باول من المشاركات الدخيله و نقلها الى الموضوع الاخر فى حال لم يلتفت اى عضو جديد الى ذلك كما يقومون بتعديل ايه مشاركات تطلب منهم تعديلها و يقومون ايضا باضافه رابط الموضوع المرتبط فى اول مشاركه فى هذا الموضوع مع اضافه التنويه بان مداخلات تكون فى الموضوع الاخر
> ...


 
أهلا أخي العزيز الطلب الأول من المشرفين والثاني متل ما طلبت كل شيء عم يتنظم ويترتب أول بأول


----------



## aati badri (4 نوفمبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> شرح الدارة: الهواء الراجع من المكان المكيف يطرد جزء منه إلى خارج النظام _عبر دكت للهواء الراجع_ والجزء الأكبر يمزج مع هواء جديد ويمر عبر ملفات التبريد ومن ثم ملفات التسخين وبعدها مروحة التغذية عبر المرطب إلى المكان المراد تكييفه عبر دكت لهواء التغذية. والهواء المقدم للحيز يكون ثابتاً (سبب تسمية النظام).


 
***********


----------



## aati badri (4 نوفمبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> عندما يتغير الحمل على الغرفة نحتاج لتغيير الاستطاعة المقدمة بتغيير درجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة, وكيف يتم التغيير؟ يتم عبر الترموستات المتصل مع ملفات التبريد والتدفئة, وعبر مقياس الرطوبة المتصل بالمرطب.
> مثلاً إذا كانت درجة الحرارة أقل من المطلوب, فكمية التبريد يجب أن تخفض, فيرسل الترموستات إشارة لزيادة التبريد, منذ أن حجم الهواء ثابت فزيادة كمية التبريد تؤدي لزيادة درجة حرارة هواء التغذية.


 ********************


----------



## aati badri (4 نوفمبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> يشرفنى ان اكون من المتابعين لهذا للموضوع الشيق باذن الله
> و لى اقتراح و طلب
> الاقتراح اقترحه على الساده المشرفين و الاعضاء و ذلك بان لا يقوم احد من الاعضاء بوضع اى ردود الان و حتى انتهائك من عرض الموضوع بالكامل و اخبارنا بذلك و يمكنك عمل موضوع اخر مرتبط يستعمله الاخوه الاعضاء فى وضع ايه استفسارات او مداخلات اثناء الشرح كالتى وضعها اخونا عبد العاطى
> و دور الساده المشرفين هو تنقيح الموضوع اولا باول من المشاركات الدخيله و نقلها الى الموضوع الاخر فى حال لم يلتفت اى عضو جديد الى ذلك كما يقومون بتعديل ايه مشاركات تطلب منهم تعديلها و يقومون ايضا باضافه رابط الموضوع المرتبط فى اول مشاركه فى هذا الموضوع مع اضافه التنويه بان مداخلات تكون فى الموضوع الاخر
> ...


آسف ياريس
كنت برد على الصفحة الثالثة لقيت اقتراحكم في الرابعة
اثني الاقتراح
اوالمواصلة بنفس المنوال وبعد تفاعل الزملاء وتعديلاتهم 
يفتح موضوع جديد على منوال اقتراحكم
وشكرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الأستاذ عبد العاطي شكرا لمداخلاتك المفيدة, كل الأمور التي تدلني عليها عم حاول أعيد تنسيقها وترتيبها لتخرج بصورة مقبولة.
ولكن الترجمة وتلخبط المعاني والكلمات تؤدي إلى الخطأ​


----------



## ahmadjet (4 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل وطرح سلس
ارجو ان تواصل للنهاية
وارجو من الاخوة المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع لجماله
وبساطة التقديم مع الكمية الممتازة من المعلومات


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 نوفمبر 2010)

2.1 أنظمة مجاري الهواء المفردة, حجم ثابت, مناطق متعددة:
* كل الهواء يُبرد وتُزال من الرطوبة (لدارة الصيف) ويُسخن ويُرطب (لدارة الشتاء) لإعطاء درجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة المطلوبة.
* حجم الهواء الثابت يُجهز ويُمرر على ملفات إعادة التسخين لكل منطقة على حدا.
* في ملفات إعادة التسخين, درجة حرارة هواء التغذية تزداد-اعتماداً على حمل المنطقة التي سيقدم لها- وفقاً لإشارة ترموستات المنطقة.
* ملفات إعادة التسخين قد تعمل بواسطة الكهرباء أو بواسطة الماء الساخن أو البخار.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 نوفمبر 2010)

هنا كما في النظام الذي قبله يوجد لدينا دكت تغذية ودكت عودة (وهو سبب تسمية النظام). وأيضاً لدينا نفس المكونات ملفات تبريد وتدفئة ومرطب ومروحتي تغذية وطرد وبوابات تحكم (Dampers) كما سبق في النظام الذي قبله.
الهواء الداخل إلى كل منطقة يكون ذو حجم ثابت (أيضاً سبب تسمية للنظام),وهو قد يكون مختلفاً لكل منطقة عن الأخرى حسب مساحتها ومتطلباتها, اعتماداً على الحمل الحراري لكل منطقة فإن درجة حرارة هواء التغذية تختلف باختلاف استطاعة ملفات إعادة التسخين التي يتحكم بها الترموستات الخاص لكل منطقة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 نوفمبر 2010)

يطبق هذه النوع من الأنظمة في الأبنية الكبيرة كالمصانع والمكاتب.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 نوفمبر 2010)

محاسن هذا النظام:
1. متطلبات النظام قليلة نسبياً.
2. التحكم الممتاز بدرجة الحرارة والرطوبة على نطاق واسع من تغير الحمل. 
3. التهوية الصحيحة وجودة الهواء مضمونة حيث أن كمية هواء التغذية تبقى ثابتة تحت كل الظروف.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 نوفمبر 2010)

المساوئ:
1- استهلاك عالي للطاقة نسبياً بسبب وجود ملفات إعادة التسخين.
2- لا يمكن إجراء التبريد لمنطقة والتبريد لأخرى بنفس الوقت (لأن نظام مجاري الهواء مفرد).


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 نوفمبر 2010)

والآن أنتظر ردودكم وتعليقاتكم المفيدة لنستمر


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 نوفمبر 2010)

لايوجد تجاوب 
نتابع من دونه


----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*3.1 *أنظمة مجاري الهواء المفردة, حجم هواء متغير VAV:
· حجم متغير من هواء التغذية يرسل لكل منطقة في النظام المتعدد المناطق.
· درجة حرارة هواء التغذية تبقى ثابتة, وهنا يظهر الفرق بين هذا النظام والنظامين السابقين حيث أن في هذا النظام تبقى درجة الحرارة ثابتة ويتم التحكم بالحمل عن طريق تغيير الحجم الداخل إلى الحيز, بينما في النظامين السابقين العكس تماماً حيث يبقى الحجم ثابتاً ويتم التحكم بالحمل عن طريق تغيير درجة الحرارة.
كمية هواء التغذية لكل غرفة يتم التحكم بها عن طريق بوابة تحكم حجمي للمنطقة Zone Damper, والذي يكون تحت سيطرة ترموستات المنطقة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شرح الدارة: الهواء الراجع من كل منطقة يمر في مجرى للهواء الراجع ويتم سحبه بواسطة مروحة سحب, جزء من هذا الهواء يطرد إلى خارج النظام عبر بوابة تحكم حجمي والجزء الأكبر يمزج مع هواء جديد ويدفع إلى الدارة ليمر عبر ملفات تبريد (والحديث هنا عن دارة الصيف) ليبرد وتزال منه الرطوبة ثم يدفع بواسطة مروحة تغذية ليتم بعد ذلك توزيعه على المناطق كل واحدة بحسب احتياجها ومتطلباتها, وهنا تزود كل منطقة ببوابة تحكم حجمي تتحكم بكمية الهواء الداخلة لكل منطقة, وكما ذكر تبقى درجة الحرارة ثابتة لكل منطقة.
يتم التحكم بالحمل عن طريق تغير حجم الهواء وذلك عن طريق فتح وإغلاق بوابة التحكم الحجمي والتي يتحكم بها عن طريق ترموستات خاص لكل منطقة, فمثلاً عندما تنخفض درجة الحرارة في الغرفة يرسل الترموستات إشارة إلى البوابة فتخفض من الانفتاح أو بمعنى آخر تقلل كمية الهواء الداخل للمنطقة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 نوفمبر 2010)

محاسن هذا النظام:
1. استهلاك أقل للطاقة نظراً لأن الهواء لا يبرد في البداية إلى درجة حرارة منخفضة ثم بعد ذلك يعاد تسخينه.
2. استهلاك أقل لطاقة المراوح لأن نسبة الهواء تتغير تبعاً لحمل المبنى, فإذا كان حمل المبنى أقل, فنسبة التدفق الهواء ستقل, وعليه استهلاك المروحة سيقل.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مساوئ هذا النظام:
1. إذا نسبة التدفق منخفضة تحت الأحمال الخفيفة فإن التهوية وتوزيع الهواء في الغرفة سيكون غير كافي.
2. موازنة تدفق الهواء يمكن أن تكون صعبة.
هذه المشاكل يمكن علاجها بدمج vav مع ملفات إعادة تسخين.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 نوفمبر 2010)

والآن هل من متابع؟؟؟


----------



## jundi (5 نوفمبر 2010)

تابع هذا الموضوع الرائع
وشكراً لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## ahmadjet (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*كلنا آذان صاغية*

طبعا نحن معك
والموضوع جميل والطرح واضح

عمل متقن
ونحتاج الى المزيد:15:

والى بقية الاخوان نرجو التفاعل مع الموضوع للاثراء
والاخوة المشرفين يرجى التثبيت

ودمتم :7:


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*1.4 *أنظمة مجاري الهواء المزدوجة, حجم ثابت:
· مروحة هواء التغذية تقسم التدفق إلى مجريين (سبب تسمية النظام), الأول يمر عبر ملف تبريد ويبرد حتى حوالي 13 درجة مئوية, والثاني يمر عبر ملف تدفئة ويسخن بين 35-45 درجة مئوية.
· في كل فراغ أو منطقة مكيفة يمزج الهواء البارد مع الهواء الحار ليحقق مزجهما النسبة المطلوبة وذلك باستخدام صندوق مزج ويتحكم بهذه المنظومة ترموستات المنطقة.
· مجموع الحجم الكلي لهواء التغذية يبقى ثابتاً لكل منطقة, بينما درجة حرارة هواء التغذية تتغير بتغير الحمل.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شرح الدارة: نبدأ من مروحة الهواء الراجع وبعدها يطرد جزء من الهواء إلى الخارج ويبقى قسم يمزج مع هواء جديد ويقدم بواسطة مروحة التغذية ويقسم إلى جزأين الأول يمر عبر ملف تبريد حيث يبرد ويزال منه الرطوبة والثاني يمر عبر ملف تدفئة حيث يسخن, يمر تيار من كل من الجانب البارد والجانب الحار حسب الكمية المطلوبة لكل منطقة إلى صندوق مزج خاص أيضاً بكل منطقة, ويمزجان حسب متطلبات المنطقة, وهكذا بالنسبة لباقي المناطق, وبعدها يعود الهواء ليكرر دورته ثانيةً.
يبقى حجم الهواء الداخل لكل منطقة ثابتاً ويتم التحكم بالحمل عن طريق تغيير درجة الحرارة بواسطة الكميات الباردة أو الحارة الداخلة إلى صندوق المزج, وذلك بإشارة من ترموستات المنطقة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*1.5 * أنظمة مجاري الهواء المزدوجة, حجم متغير vav:
هذا النظام مشابه للذي قبله والاختلاف الوحيد هو بدلاً من أن تبقى نسبة التدفق لكل منطقة ثابتة, ستتغير هذه النسبة, فيقوم صندوق المزج بتخفيض نسبة تدفق الهواء في الوقت الذي ينخفض فيه حمل المنطقة.(أي عندما تنخفض درجة الحرارة), في حين تبقى درجة الحرارة ثابتة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2010)

محاسن ومساوئ نظام مجاري الهواء المزدوجة:
الميزة الايجابية لهذا النظام (مجاري الهواء المزدوجة) أنه بإمكاننا تبريد منطقة وتدفئة منطقة أخرى في نفس الوقت.
النقطة السلبية هي أن هذا النظام يشغل حيزاً معتبراً -لاحتوائه على مجريين للهواء- مقارنة مع نظام مجاري الهواء المفردة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2010)

التحكم بالهواء الخارجي في أنظمة الهواء:
· في كل أنظمة الهواء, يوجد نظام فرعي يتحكم بكمية الهواء الخارجي عن طريق التحكم بموقع بوابات التحكم الحجمي لكل من الهواء الجديد والمطرود وهواء العودة.
· هذا النظام يحافظ على أقل كمية ممكنة من الهواء الخارجي (حوالي 10 إلى 20 % من نسبة تدفق هواء التغذية كما هو مطلوب للتهوية) عندما الهواء الخارجي بارد جداً (≤-30◦c) أو حار جداً (24◦c≥).
· 100% من الهواء الخارجي يمكن أن تستخدم عندما تكون درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي بين 13 و 24 درجة مئوية- وهذا يقود إلى حفظ في الطاقة.
وخلاصة ذلك أنه عندما تكون درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي بين -30 و24 درجة مئوية يجب تزويد أقل كمية من الهواء الخارجي. وعندما تكون درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجي بين 13 و24 درجة مئوية يمكن تزويد كل كمية الهواء الخارجي وهذا يعني أنه ليس هناك حاجة لتشغيل النظام سواء البارد أو الحار (13 إلى 24 درجة مئوية) فقط مروحة التغذية تكفي, وهذا يؤدي بدوره إلى حفظ للطاقة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2010)

محاسن أنظمة الهواء:
· يقدم إمكانية لحفظ الطاقة عند الاستخدام الجيد للهواء الخارجي.
· درجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة يمكن أن تبقى ضمن ±0.15 درجة مئوية و ±0.5% rh وبالتالي سهولة التحكم.
· مع مجاري الهواء المزدوجة يمكن تحقيق التبريد والتدفئة بوقت واحد.
· يضمن توزيع جيد للهواء تحت كافة الظروف.
· مستوى الصوت في المكان المكيف منخفض لأن موقع أجهزة التكييف تكون بعيدة نوعاً ما.
وأهم ميزة هو أنه لا توجد ضرورة لإجراء أي عملية صيانة في المكان المكيف.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مساوئ أنظمة الهواء:
· تشغل مساحة واسعة داخل المكان المكيف.
· التعديل يكون صعباً نوعاً ما.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2010)

تطبيقات أنظمة الهواء:
· لكل من أنظمة الراحة والأنظمة الصناعية.
· الأبنية التي تتطلب تحكم فردي للمناطق المتعددة مثل المكاتب والصفوف الدراسية و المكتبات والمستشفيات والفنادق والأسواق...الخ.
· التطبيقات التي تتطلب تحكم دقيق مثل  clean roomوغرف الحواسب والمسارح...الخ.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2010)

وعليه نكون قد انتهينا من أنظمة الهواء


----------



## سمير شربك (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك 
جهدا مميزا 
معك خطوة خطوة


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ثانياً: أنظمة المياه water systems:
في كل أنظمة الماء السائل المستخدم في أنظمة التوزيع الحراري هو الماء, بمعنى آخر, الماء ينقل الطاقة بين المكان المكيف وأجهزة التكييف. عند التبريد الماء البارد يتم تدويره بين المكان والأجهزة, وعند التدفئة يتم تدوير الماء الحار. وحيث أن الماء فقط هو المستخدم في هذا النظام لابد حينئذ من تزويد الكمية المطلوبة من الهواء الخارجي المعالج لعملية التهوية بترتيب منفصل عن النظام.
اعتمادأ على عدد الأنابيب المستخدمة في النظام يمكن تصنيف أنظمة المياه إلى قسمين :
1. أنظمة مع أنبوبين اثنين (2-pipes systems).
أنظمة مع أربع أنابيب (2-pipes systems).


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

1-أنظمة الأنبوبين: وهو يستخدم إما لتطبيقات التبريد فقط أو لتطبيقات التدفئة فقط ولا يمكن استخدامه في وقت واحد لكلا الأمرين.
ملاحظة: هنا يستخدم صمام تنفيس للضغط (pressure relief valve(PRV)) على خط الماء للحفاظ على توازن نسبة التدفق.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شرح الدارة: كما نشاهد من الرسم لدينا أنبوبين واحد للتغذية بالماء البارد أو الحار والثاني لماء العودة, ملفات تبريد (أو تدفئة) تزود الماء البارد أو الحار حسب المطلوب, بينما يتدفق ماء التغذية في المكان المكيف يحدث انتقال وتبادل حراري بين الماء والمكان المكيف, وبعدها يعود الماء ليعود من جديد إلى الملفات, هذا ويتم تدوير الماء بواسطة مضخة. الماء يأخذ حرارته المطلوبة ويضخ إلى الوحدة الداخلية الخاصة للمنطقة (الوحدة الداخلية عبارة عن فان كويل) ويتم بعدها تقديم الطاقة للحيز حسب الحمل المطلوب, ويتم التحكم بالحمل عن طريق التحكم بنسبة تدفق الماء إلى الوحدات الداخلية, وباستخدام صمام ضبط الجريان يمكن التحكم بهذه النسبة, وصمام الضبط هذا بدوره يتم التحكم به عن طريق ترموستات المنطقة. فإذا انخفضت درجة الحرارة يتم غلق صمام الضبط وبذلك يتم تقليل نسبة التدفق إلى الوحدة الداخلية.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ملاحظات:
- للترطيب تزود كل منطقة بمرطب خاص.
- صمام ضبط الجريان يتحكم بنسبة تدفق الماء الداخل إلى المكان المكيف , لمعادلة الحمل الحراري للمكان.
- وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن عملية التهوية تتم بشكل وبترتيب منفصل عن هذا النظام.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

2-نظام الأنابيب الأربعة: ويتألف من خطي تغذية (واحد للماء البارد وآخر للماء الحار) وخطي سحب, الماء البارد والحار يمزجان معاً في النسبة المطلوبة اعتماداً على حمل المنطقة, والماء الممزوج هو الذي يضخ إلى المكان المكيف.
خط الماء الراجع يقسم إلى قسمين, واحد يدخل إلى ملفات التبريد والآخر يدخل إلى ملفات التدفئة.
الحرارة المنتقلة بين الماء (البارد/الحار) والوسط يتم عن طريق الحمل أو التوصيل والإشعاع أو بمجموعها جميعاً.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

· الماء (البارد/الحار) يمكن أن يتم نقله بواسطة أنابيب غير معزولة في المكان المكيف أو بواسطة إحدى التجهيزات التالية (والكلام هنا عن طريقة نقل الطاقة من الأنابيب إلى الوسط):
1. Fan Coil Units.
2. Convectors.
3. Radiators.
وسنشرحها تباعاً...


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

أولاً: وحدات الفان كويل: وهي متوفرة بنسبة تدفق للهواء يتراوح بين 100 إلى 600 لتر بالثانية, مع مروحة بكفاءة عالية وعدة سرعات,ويمكن أن يحوي على ملفات تبريد وملفات تدفئة في نفس التصميم.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

والفان كويل هو عبارة عن وحدة توضع داخل المكان المكيف وتتألف من ملفات تبريد (أو/و) ملفات تدفئة من نوع (زعانف وأنابيب), وفلتر قابل للتنظيف والاستبدال يقوم بتنقية الهواء لمنع تراكم الأتربة على سطح الملفات وعلى المروحة ومحركها, ومروحة, ومجمع ماء التكاثف وهذه تكون معزولة, ولوحة التحكم, ويمكن أن يضاف للوحدة ملفات تدفئة والتي يمكن أن تكون سخانات كهربائية في نظام الأنبوبين أو ملفات ماء حار أو بخار في نظام الأربع أنابيب.
الماء البارد يمر في أنابيب الملف, والمروحة تقوم بسحب الهواء الحار من الغرفة وتدفعه عبر الملفات فعندها يتم تبريد وتجفيف الهواء ليقدم إلى المكان المكيف في الشروط المطلوبة.
يتم التحكم باستطاعة وحدة الفان كويل عن طريق التحكم بنسبة تدفق الماء(صمام تحكم) أو نسبة تدفق هواء التغذية (تغيير سرعة المروحة أو تركيب بوابة تحكم حجمي Damper) أو كليهما معاً, وفي أي حالة الترموستات هو الذي يتحكم بالاستطاعة.
الهواء الجديد يقدم للوحدة عبر تجهيزات منفصلة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

وهذه الوحدة لن تجدها في كل مواقع النت لأنها من رسمي على الأوتوكاد​







Wall & Ceiling mounted Fan Coil Unit​ 

1) Body of unit, 2) Motors, 3)Fan and Fan Housing, 4) cooling coil, 5)Electrical Heater, 6)sensor, 7)Insulated Drain pan, 8) Return Grilles, 9)Supply Grilles, 10)Filters.​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ثانياً:مسخن بالحمل الحراري(convector):
يتألف من ملف (زعانف وأنابيب) خلال تدفق سائل بارد أو حار, الانتقال الحراري يتم فقط بالحمل الطبيعي حيث لا يوجد مراوح لتحريك الهواء, وهذا النوع من التجهيزات شائع الاستخدام للتدفئة وقليل جداً في التبريد.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ثالثاً:المشع (radiator):الانتقال الحراري بين الملف والهواء المحيط يتم في المقام الأول بالتوصيل, وأيضاً يستخدم بالدرجة الأولى في التدفئة, وفي العصر الجديد بدأ استخدامه لأغراض التبريد.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

وهذا آخر التصميمات للمشع​​



​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

محاسن أنظمة الماء:
1. يشغل حيز صغير نسبياً, وبالتالي يمكن التعديل على النظام بسهولة مقارنة مع أنظمة الهواء.
2. إمكانية التحكم الفردي من الغرفة يكون سهلاً, وفي الوقت نفسه هذا النظام يقدم كل ميزات الأنظمة المركزية.
3. يمكن تزويد التبريد والتدفئة في نفس الوقت باستخدام نظام أربع أنابيب.
بسبب أن درجة حرارة الماء المطلوبة للتدفئة غير مرتفعة نسبياً فيمكن استخدام التدفئة الشمسية وذلك لتوفير الطاقة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مساوئ أنظمة الماء:
1. يتطلب صيانة كثيرة, وخصوصاً في المكان المكيف (يحتوي فان كويل وتصريف مياه التكاثف).
2. تصريف ماء التكاثف قد يكون مزعجاً وخصوصاً إذا حدث هناك انسداد فسيسقط الماء إلى الغرفة.
3. الصعوبة في ضمان التهوية المطلوبة تحت كل الظروف وذلك في حالة أن التهوية تزود عن طريق النوافذ المفتوحة أو فتحات في الجدران.
صعوبة التحكم برطوبة المكان في فصل الصيف.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

أماكن تطبيق هذا النظام:يطبق في الأبنية التي تتطلب تحكم فردي في الغرف مثل الفنادق والشقق السكنية والمكاتب...الخ.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

وعليه نكون الآن قد انتهينا من أنظمة الماء
نرجو الدعاء والمتابعة والتقييم​


----------



## aymanafrad (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*اختيار أنظمة التكييف يعتمد على الاتى:
--- الدقة والمرونة المطلوبة للنظام.----- الاستطاعة والأداء والمتطلبات الخاصة.---- كلفة التشغيل والكلفة الأولية.-- سهولة الصيانة.
-------------------------واخيرا- القيود المعمارية.
*​


----------



## aymanafrad (7 نوفمبر 2010)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## تامربهجت (9 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ثالثاً: أنظمة هواء- ماء air-water systems:
· كل من الماء والهواء يستخدمان لتزويد الشروط المطلوبة للمكان المراد تكييفه وهذا يعني أن أنظمة التوزيع الحراري يحمل كل من الماء والهواء.
· الهواء المجهز من محطة أجهزة التكييف يسمى الهواء الأولي (أو الأساسي), بينما الماء المجهز من المحطة يسمى الماء الثانوي.
· المكونات الكاملة للنظام هي:أجهزة تبريد (أو تدفئة) للماء و الهواء, نظام مجاري هواء ومراوح لدفع الهواء, أنابيب مياه ومضخات لدفع الماء, وفي النهاية الوحدة داخل الغرفة.
· وحدة الغرفة الطرفية يمكن أن تكون وحدة فان كويل(Fan coil unit), أو وحدة تحريض (induction unit), أو مشع (radiation panel).
· عادة حجم ثابت من الهواء الأساسي يجهز لكل منطقة اعتماداً على التهوية والحمل المطلوبين.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شرح الدارة: كما ذكر سابقاً هي تتألف من أنابيب للماء الثانوي ومجاري للهواء الأولي, وبذلك يمكن أن نرى نظامين للتوزيع الحراري واحد للماء والآخر للهواء, الماء يعالج في محطة (شيلر أو مرجل), والهواء يعالج في محطة أخرى.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

· الماء والهواء المعالجان يدخلان إلى الوحدة الموجودة في الغرفة أو المنطقة, والوحدة الداخلية كما ذكرنا سابقاً يمكن أن تكون على عدة أنواع.
· في الوحدة الداخلية الهواء الأولي القادم من المحطة يمزج مع الهواء الثانوي الموجود في الغرفة ويدخلان معاً إلى الوحدة من أسفلها, ويأخذ الهواء الناتج شروطه الحرارية بالمرور على ملفات التبادل الحراري (سواء تبريد أو تدفئة) وبعد ذلك يطلق في فراغ الغرفة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

· في هذه الأنظمة في فصل الصيف الهواء الأولي يبرد وتزال منه الرطوبة في المحطة إلى الحد الذي يمكنه من معادلة كامل الحمل الحراري الكامن وجزء من الحمل المحسوس للمبنى, وهذا يعني أن الهواء هو المسئول عن الحمل الكامن وجزء من الحمل المحسوس بالإضافة إلى الكمية المطلوبة من الهواء الضروري للتهوية.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

· الماء المبرد يرسل إلى المكان المكيف لمعادلة الحمل المحسوس – للمبنى – فقط, وبالتالي لا تحدث عملية تكاثف في الداخل, وهذا يعني أن الماء هو المسئول عن الحمل المحسوس, لأن الحمل الكامن قد تكفل به الهواء. وحيث أن ملفات التبريد تهتم بالحمل المحسوس فقط فلا يوجد لدينا تكاثف فيها وبالتالي لا يوجد داعي لتركيب صرف لهذه الوحدات وهذا من أحد مميزات هذا النظام.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

· في الشتاء تضاف رطوبة إلى الهواء في المحطة المركزية والماء الساخن يتوزع داخل ملفات التدفئة في الوحدة الداخلية.
· أنابيب الماء الثانوي يمكن أن تكون بنظام أنبوبين أو أربع بشكل مشابه لأنظمة الماء.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

· في وحدة التحريض ملفات التبريد أو التدفئة هي جزء مكمل لنظام الهواء الأساسي, الهواء الأساسي يزود إما بضغط عال أو متوسط, وبذلك يحث الهواء الثانوي على التدفق من المكان المكيف إلى داخل الوحدة ليمزج مع الهواء الأساسي ويمر عبر الملفات ويأخذ شروطه الحرارية وبعدها يخرج إلى المكان المكيف.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

وفي المرفقات يوجد كتاب بسيط فيه توضيحات عن وحدة التحريض


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

وحدة التحريض


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

محاسن هذا النظام:
· التحكم الفردي ممكن وبطريقة اقتصادية باستخدام ترموستات, الذي يتحكم بنسبة تدفق الماء الثانوي أو الهواء الثانوي أو كليهما.
· متطلبات الفراغ تقل حيث أن كمية الهواء التي تضاف إلى الفراغ أقل مما هي عليه في أنظمة الهواء.
· التهوية الإيجابية مضمونة, لأنه دائماً حجم الهواء الأساسي يكون ثابتاً في الفراغ تحت كل الظروف.
· ملفات التبريد في الغرفة تعمل بشكل جاف, لذا مشاكل تصريف ماء التكاثف وإمكانية نمو البكتريا لم يعد لهما اعتبار.
· يمكن تدفئة المكان في بعض الأحيان باستخدام ملفات التدفئة والهواء الثانوي دون الحاجة إلى تزويد الهواء الأولي وذلك خلال الشتاء, مما يعني توفيراً في الطاقة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مساوئ هذا النظام:
· التشغيل والتحكم معقدان للحاجة إلى معالجة والتحكم بكل من الهواء الأولي والماء الثانوي.
· بما أن حجم الهواء الأساسي الداخل إلى الغرفة دائماً يكون ثابتاً, والتحكم بالحرارة يكون فقط عبر التحكم بملفات التبريد أو التدفئة, فينتج عن ذلك عدم إمكانية إيقاف تدفق الهواء الأساسي للأماكن الغير مشغولة.
· إذا كان هناك حمل كامن غير طبيعي (عالي جداً) في المبنى فإن التكاثف يحدث في ملفات تبريد الماء الثانوي, لذا يجب أخذ الحيطة عند حساب الحمل الكامن أو تزويد الوحدات الداخلية بمجمع لصرف الماء المتكاثف توقعاً لاحتمال حدوثه.
· الكلفة الأولية ستكون مرتفعة.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

أماكن تطبيق هذا النظام:
· الاستخدام الأوسع يكون في الأبنية الخارجية ذات الحمل المحسوس الكبير.
· في الأبنية التي يكون فيها التحكم الدقيق بالرطوبة غير مطلوب.
· وعليه يكون هذا النظام ملائم للتطبيق في المكاتب والمستشفيات والمدارس والفنادق والشقق السكنية...الخ.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

وهكذا نكون قد انتهينا بفضل الله تعالى من ثالث هذه الأنظمة​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 نوفمبر 2010)

رابعاً: أنظمة التبريد المستقلة ( unitary refrigerant systems):
· هذه الأنظمة مصنيعة التجميع (أي تصنع وتجمع في مصنع المكيفات) ومتوفرة على شكل وحدات تجميع (packaged units) مختلفة الاستطاعات والأنواع.
· كل وحدة تحتوي وحدة تبريد أو/و وحدة تدفئة بالإضافة إلى المراوح والفلاتر وأيضاً التحكم...الخ.
· متوفرة على شكل وحدة شباك, وحدة تكييف منفصلة (Split), دارة عكسية (Heat pump), ووحدات قابلة على الاتصال بمجرى هواء(Ductable systems) مع وحدة تكثيف إما بالهواء المبرد أو الماء المبرد...الخ.
· الاستطاعة قد تتفاوت من جزء طن تبريدي إلى حوالي 100 طن تبريدي .


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*1. * مكيف الشباك: تتوافر هذه الأجهزة باستطاعات تتفاوت بين 0.3 طن حتى 3 طن تبريدي., وفي هذه الأجهزة كل من المبخر والمكثف على شكل زعانف وأنابيب, وحركة الهواء عبر الملفات (المبخر أو المكثف) تكون قسرية (بواسطة مروحة), طبعاً هذه الوحدة أخذت اسمها من مكان تركيبها حيث أنها تثبت في الجدار, ومكوناتها تظهر على الرسم التالي:


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 نوفمبر 2010)

1- الضاغط , 2- المجمع, 3- المبخر ويظهر الفلتر أمامه, 4- المروحة, 5- المكثف.​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*2. *وحدة التكييف المنفصلة: والتي تتألف من قطعتين منفصلتين, الأولى وحدة التكثيف وتتضمن الضاغط والمكثف ومروحة التكثيف ومحرك مروحة التكثيف وتركب خارج المكان المكيف, والثانية وحدة التبخير وتتضمن المبخر ومروحة تبخير مع محرك وصمام تمدد وفلتر وتركب داخل المكان المكيف, ويتم الربط بين هاتين الوحدتين بواسطة مواسير غالباً من النحاس


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 نوفمبر 2010)

3.الوحدات التجميعية الكبيرة: تتوافر هذه الأجهزة باستطاعات تتفاوت بين 5 طن حتى100 طن تبريدي, والمكثفات في هذه الأنظمة أيضاً يمكن أن تكون بالهواء البارد أو بالماء البارد, ويمكن ربط هذه الأنظمة مع أنظمة توزيع من النوع ذو الحجم الثابت أو الحجم المتغير.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شرح الدارة: تتألف الدارة من1) وحدة تكثيف (خارج المكان المكيف) تتضمن ضاغط ومكثف الذي يمكن أن يبرد بالماء البارد أو الهواء البارد وفي هذه الحالة يجب توافر مروحة تكثيف لتحريك الهواء, 2) أنابيب تبريد تنقل الغاز من المكثف ليمر عبر صمام تمدد ويصبح بعدها أبرد ومن ثم إلى المبخر ليتبادل الحرارة مع هواء الغرفة ومن ثم يعود إلى الضاغط , 3) وحدة تبخير(داخل المكان المكيف) تتألف من فلتر ومبخر ومروحة, وهذه الوحدة يمكن أن تتصل مع دكت لهواء التغذية ودكت للهواء الراجع, حيث أن الهواء يدخل عبر دكت الهواء الراجع ليمر عبر الفلتر ومن ثم عبر المبخر ليبرد ويجفف ومن بعدها يرسل بواسطة مروحة التغذية إلى المكان المكيف الذي يمكن أن يكون غرفة واحدة أو عدة غرف.
· معظم الأنظمة المستقلة تزود هواء خارجي لأغراض التهوية.
· طبيعة التحكم بالاستطاعة يعتمد بشكل عام على حجم الوحدة.
نظام التحكم يمكن أن يكون بسيط عبارة عن ترموستات بمبدأ (on-off) أو التحكم المعتمد على المتحكمات الدقيقة المتطورة للتحكم بمجموعة من الضواغط أو التحكم بحجم الهواء المتغير(VAV) أو كليهما معاً.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 نوفمبر 2010)

محاسن الأنظمة المستقلة:
1- التحكم الفردي بسيط وغير مكلف.
2- أداء النظام مضمون من الصانع.
3- تركيب النظام بسيط ويأخذ وقت قصير جداً.
4- تشغيل النظام بسيط ولا يوجد حاجة للتدريب على التشغيل.
5- الكلفة الولية منخفضة بالمقارنة مع الأنظمة المركزية.
6- التعديل سهل.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مساوئ الأنظمة المستقلة:
1- النظام غير مرن.
2- استهلاك الطاقة مرتفع نوعاً ما.
3- التحكم الدقيق بالرطوبة صعب وخصوصاً في الصيف.
4- مستوى الصوت يمكن أن يكون مرتفع.
5- قابلية محدودة للتهوية.
6- درجة حرارة المكان يمكن أن تتأرجح في حالة التحكم باستخدام ترموستات بمبدأ (on-off).
7- خيارات محدودة للتحكم بتوزيع الهواء في الغرفة.
8- عمر التجهيزات قليل نسبياً.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 نوفمبر 2010)

تطبيقات هذا النظام:
*1. *عندما يكون التحكم الصارم بدرجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة غير مطلوبين.
*2. *عندما يجب أن تكون الكلفة الأولية منخفضة مع وقت انتظار قليل.
*3. *يمكن أن يستخدم لتكييف الغرف الصغيرة حتى أبنية المكاتب الكبيرة, وفي الفنادق ومراكز التسوق...الخ. 
*4. *مناسب بشكل خاص للأبنية الموجودة مع تقييد على الفراغ المتوفر لأنظمة التكييف كأن يكون ارتفاع الدور منخفض.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 نوفمبر 2010)

وعليه أكون بتوفيق الله تعالى قد انتهيت من هذا الموضوع راجيا الله أن يكتب فيه الخير والفائدة للجميع. فما كان فيه من عيب ونقص فمني ومن الشيطان وما كان فيه من صلاح وفائدة فمن الله وحده.
وفي السطور الخفية لهذا الموضوع دعوة للجميع للقراءة والتعلم وإفادة الآخرين.


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع القادم بعون الله تعالى هو
space air distribution 
فانتظروني بعد العيد إن شاء الله


----------



## مستريورك (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ومنتظرينك بعد العيد

ولك تحياتي


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مستريورك قال:


> الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لك أخي مستر يورك


----------



## سمير شربك (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك استاذ رياض 
وبارك الله بك 
فعلا أضفت موضوعا مشرفا ومفيدا في الملتقى 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## العراق الى الابد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووور على الجهد الكبير


----------



## sammarfree (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 نوفمبر 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> شكرا لك استاذ رياض
> وبارك الله بك
> فعلا أضفت موضوعا مشرفا ومفيدا في الملتقى
> تقبل تحياتي


 شكرا لمرورك أخي الكريم
بس لا أستاذ ولا حاجة
الله يرضى عليك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 نوفمبر 2010)

وأخيرا كما طلب الأخ زانيتي الموضوع كاملا على كتاب pdf مع بعض الإضافات والتعديلات
ولكن لي رجاء عند كل شخص يحمل الكتاب بأن يقرأه وإن وجد فيه عيبا أو خللا (ولا يخلو) فلا يبخل علينا وعلى إخواتنا في الملتقى بالإرشاد والنصح لنقوم بالتعديل وإعادة الطرح


----------



## حسام محمد (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك كل خير 
ومنتظرينك بعد العيد إن شاء الله 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## eng_mohamedmasoud (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الخطوات والكتب


----------



## م. رياض النجار (23 نوفمبر 2010)

eng_mohamedmasoud قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الخطوات والكتب


 أهلا وسهلا أي خدمة
بس إن شاء الله يكون فيه فائدة


----------



## سمير شربك (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي رياض


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 نوفمبر 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> شكرا لك أخي رياض


 تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## احمد محمد هادى (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه الافادة


----------



## jundi (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً على الكتاب الرائع لكل من يريد التعلمعن أنظمة التكيف


----------



## mohamed mech (26 نوفمبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> وأخيرا كما طلب الأخ زانيتي الموضوع كاملا على كتاب pdf مع بعض الإضافات والتعديلات
> ولكن لي رجاء عند كل شخص يحمل الكتاب بأن يقرأه وإن وجد فيه عيبا أو خللا (ولا يخلو) فلا يبخل علينا وعلى إخواتنا في الملتقى بالإرشاد والنصح لنقوم بالتعديل وإعادة الطرح


 ماشاء الله تبارك الله
و نعم المجهود
لا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (26 نوفمبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> وأخيرا كما طلب الأخ زانيتي الموضوع كاملا على كتاب pdf مع بعض الإضافات والتعديلات
> ولكن لي رجاء عند كل شخص يحمل الكتاب بأن يقرأه وإن وجد فيه عيبا أو خللا (ولا يخلو) فلا يبخل علينا وعلى إخواتنا في الملتقى بالإرشاد والنصح لنقوم بالتعديل وإعادة الطرح


 ماشاء الله تبارك الله
و نعم المجهود
لا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووور أخي الكريم 

واصل ولا تفاصل ..... ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزى الله خيرا من مر وعلق وأفاد


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 نوفمبر 2010)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## م. يامن خضور (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

و شكراً على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 نوفمبر 2010)

م. يامن خضور قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> و شكراً على الكتاب الرائع


 
وخيرا جزاكم


----------



## مستريورك (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الفاضل مهندس رياض

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تسلم ياهندسة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zaki5555 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررا ونربد المزيد


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمدلله رب العالمين


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اقرأ يا هندسة


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 ديسمبر 2010)

اي شو الأخبار


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود كبير ورائع بارك الله فيك ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## jojostar (10 ديسمبر 2010)

أبدعت وأبدعت فى طرح الموضوع 
تحياتى


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 ديسمبر 2010)

jojostar قال:


> أبدعت وأبدعت فى طرح الموضوع
> تحياتى


 هلا والله أرجو أن تكون قرأت لا مررت


----------



## م. رياض النجار (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أين القراء؟؟؟!!!!!


----------



## محمد صفا (20 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع جدا بارك الله فيك 
قرأته كله


----------



## وسام نزار (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع يحتاج الى معلومات اضافيه وشكرا


----------



## وسام نزار (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع يحتاج الى معلومات اضافيه جزاك الله خير


----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 ديسمبر 2010)

وسام نزار قال:


> الموضوع يحتاج الى معلومات اضافيه جزاك الله خير


 أفدنا مما عندك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 ديسمبر 2010)

والحمد لله


----------



## مستريورك (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور ياالغالي


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 يناير 2011)

مستريورك قال:


> مشكور ياالغالي


 
هلا يا حبيب


----------



## حسام محمد (24 يناير 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا الف شكر


----------



## kokohamo2003 (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء بصراحه تستاهل تكريم من المنتدي على الموضوع من جهه والمجهود المبذول من جهه أخرى
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mechanic power (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## eng - mahmoud (3 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والله مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس رياض 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng - mahmoud (3 أبريل 2011)

*ما شاء الله*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​ 
والله مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس رياض 
جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 مايو 2011)

هلا بالربع شرفتو 
أرجو الفائدة للجميع


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ومشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng5t (1 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر اخ الفاضل على الجهد الرائع


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 أكتوبر 2011)

eng5t قال:


> شكر اخ الفاضل على الجهد الرائع


أهلا بك أخي الكريم


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ودكوستى6 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور ​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 فبراير 2012)

تحياتي للمهندس رياض على مجهود رائع و صياغة ممتازة
كما ارجو المرور على موضوعي عن تصنيف وحدات التكييف المتواجدة بالاسواق و محاضرة صوتية لي في نفس الموضوع و كلنا يتمم عمل زميله 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (13 فبراير 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> تحياتي للمهندس رياض على مجهود رائع و صياغة ممتازة
> كما ارجو المرور على موضوعي عن تصنيف وحدات التكييف المتواجدة بالاسواق و محاضرة صوتية لي في نفس الموضوع و كلنا يتمم عمل زميله
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 بارك الله بك أستاذنا مهندس صبري سعيد


----------



## magdygamal_8 (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kamalsss (7 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا ياااااااا مغثيث اغث اخواننا في سوريا اللهم غلقت الابواب الا باب رحمتك


----------



## mahmod_yosry (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (8 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## اسلام عمار (14 أغسطس 2012)

الموضوع حلو جدا


----------



## المهندس الحالم (16 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع ممتاز جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 نوفمبر 2012)

:7:


----------



## nofal (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## yousefegyp (14 نوفمبر 2012)

بعد إذن كل مهندسى التكييف أنا شايف ان اختيار أنظمة التكييف يعتمد على الأمور التالية:

ease of maintenance
ease of operationquality of air cond.Quiet voiceAestheticTime Saving

ونعمل دراسة هندسة قيمية بعد كده


----------

